# MK6 GLI "Base Model" 17" wheels?



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I couldn't find these in the wheel reference thread. Pic for reference, not my actual car. Anyone know what these wheels are called or what the specs are on them?


----------



## Tigger15 (Apr 14, 2007)

Im gonna bump this...

can anyone shed some light on these? Ive seen a couple places calling them Bathurst wheels (like the 18s) but I wasn't sure. I know VW have reused names before such as the Karthoum (17/18) and Vision V (17/18) but wasn't sure if this was the case.


----------



## Camshaft77 (Jan 27, 2017)

They look like Bristol Splits to me.


----------



## fordtek1 (Sep 18, 2016)

this looks like them...

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...7-5-double-spoke/48364934/5C0601025K-8Z8.html


----------

